# Base and bushings for RE180PL



## daviddoria (Oct 12, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a stock base and a set of bushings that would work with:

Ryobi Power Tools :: 2 Peak HP EVS Plunge Router RE180PL

(Sorry, can't post a link, don't have 10 points  )

I currently have a 1/4" ID , 1/2" OD bearing that I use with my dovetail bit/jig, but it slides all around. I've been told bushings are the way to go here. Also, does the jig mandate the OD of the bearing/bushing? Or will you just get a different size dovetail if you use a different OD?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Dave

You could try one of these Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Router TurnLock™ - Base Plate / Metal Nose Bushing Set They fit most routers.

Where are you from? It doesn't say in your profile. It's useful to fill it in, as we have people here from all over the world and we can often direct you to a local supplier.

You need either the matching bearing guided bit or the right sized bushing for a dovetail jig. Which jig have you got?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## daviddoria (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Peter,

I'm in Albany, NY. I have the EZPro Dovetail Jig (again, sorry, can't post links yet  ) by General Tools & Instruments.

It came with a bit with a bearing. The problem is that I have to extend the bit so far to make the cut that the bearing slides up and down the shank - sometimes off of the guide, clearly ruining the cut!

What do you recommend?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Isn't there a retaining ring to keep the bearing in place?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

A simple O-Ring will fix that or pickup a lock ring from your ACE Hardware for 10 cents, or rap with some tape on the shank just under the bearing if you don't want to get a lock ring.. 

If you go out and get the lock ring get one more bearing to be on the safe side two is always better than one.

One more note,, if you don't want to get the lock ring and the extra bearing you can take off the bearing(s) and just use a brass guide in the router table..


http://www.generaltools.com/Newsroom/post/The-EZ-Pro-Dovetail-Jig-Instructional-Videos.aspx

======



daviddoria said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I'm in Albany, NY. I have the EZPro Dovetail Jig (again, sorry, can't post links yet  ) by General Tools & Instruments.
> 
> ...


----------



## daviddoria (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, sounds pretty reasonable. I'll give that a shot. Sure is a lot cheaper than buying a whole base/bushing set 

I'll let you know how it turns out!

Dave


----------



## vredav (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Dave,
I also have the RE180PL.
I have had difficulty getting the bits deep enough.
I removed the springs and that gave me more range with the depth.

David


----------



## daviddoria (Oct 12, 2009)

vredav -

Was it a permanent removal? Or can you put them back in if you want?

Also, do you have trouble with the "double-nut" stop moving around? I find that after I make a cut and release the router to spring back up to the top stop, it is no longer at 0 like it was before the cut.

Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For users of the RE180PL

Router Collet Extension and review

=====


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Bob

Which dovetail jig is that ? I didn't recognise it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

It's the EZ dovetail jig, that can put in both types of dovetails with just one jig.

The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

======



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Which dovetail jig is that ? I didn't recognise it.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Bob. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## vredav (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Dave,

The springs are easy to take off and on.
Remove the double nuts and the base slides off with the 2 guide shafts attached.
Remove the springs and put the guide shafts back in the holes.
Keep the springs for when you want to use them.

I put another set of double nuts on before I put it back together.
I use this set to adjust the depth with the set on top to lock it to that setting.

This method works good with my table top router table. Easier to adjust the height because there is no spring pressure and more depth available.

I found that with my router the bushings are loose on the side that has the lock handle.
The bits move side to side when moving the router up and down.
When you lock the position with the lock handle it centers the bit where it belongs.
I always use the lock handle even if I set the height with the double nut sets.


Bob,
I have the CMT Collet Extension that I bought last month. I bought it for making bowls.
I have made 1 sample bowl so far and I like the collet extension.
It is 2 1/2 inches long. 
It was too long for hand routing the top edge of the bowl and with springs my router would not go deep enough with the bit I wanted to use.

I now have 3 methods to use depending on the job.
With the springs for most jobs.
Without the springs for more depth and with the router table.
With the collet extension for even more depth.

Hope this helps any other RE180PL users out there.

David


----------



## vredav (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Dave,

I bought the Milescraft Turnlock Baseplate and Bushing Set today.

On the RE180PL the Ryobi baseplate has a black plastic coating with only 2 holes uncovered.
If you mount the Milescraft baseplate to the Ryobi Baseplate using these 2 holes the plate will be off center.
If you uncover the other 3 holes and use them the plate is centered.

This is probably why other users said their plates were off center.

I have also been using these 3 holes to mount my router to my used Craftsman Benchtop Router table.

I haven't used bushings before so this will be new for me.

David


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

vredav said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I bought the Milescraft Turnlock Baseplate and Bushing Set today.
> 
> ...



Watch out now, those bushings become addictive


----------



## Pitboss56 (Nov 19, 2010)

daviddoria said:


> Can anyone recommend a stock base and a set of bushings that would work with:
> 
> Ryobi Power Tools :: 2 Peak HP EVS Plunge Router RE180PL
> 
> ...


I don't know if anyone is still reading this thread but I have been looking for a base plate for my 180PL for a long time now. I finally wrote to Ryobi and they sent me a Router Template Guide Bushing Kit that works good, although it's made of plastic. I found it on also, here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/RYOBI-600-Router-Template-Guide-Bushing-Set-/330337225921#vi-desc


----------



## dunedweller (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi David, I saw this reply and have a question


vredav said:


> ...
> On the RE180PL the Ryobi baseplate has a black plastic coating with only 2 holes uncovered.
> If you mount the Milescraft baseplate to the Ryobi Baseplate using these 2 holes the plate will be off center.
> If you uncover the other 3 holes and use them the plate is centered.
> ...


How did you go about uncovering the other 3 holes? Did you just cut the plastic with a utility knife or something? Would you be able to post some photos?

Thanks!
-Rick


----------



## vredav (Sep 6, 2009)

dunedweller said:


> Hi David, I saw this reply and have a question
> 
> 
> How did you go about uncovering the other 3 holes? Did you just cut the plastic with a utility knife or something? Would you be able to post some photos?
> ...


Hi Rick,

I used a utility knife and cut around the holes.
It doesn't look pretty but it works.

David


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

The other solution is to get one of Leigh's adaptors Leigh Industries - Joining Tradition With Today

They do them for most routers and PC style bushings fit directly. I bought one for my Ryobi and it transformed it. I don't know why router manufacturers cannot standardise on a bushing adaptor. Oddly, the really cheap ELU lookalikes do standardise on the other popular Trend bushing style. The more expensive routers all seem to use different ones.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dunedweller (Nov 7, 2011)

The Leigh Industries adapter looks interesting. The adapter for the RE180PL seems to be model 706R. I'll have to try it out


----------

